
Bill Gates and the Population Control Grid - atomashpolskiy
https://www.corbettreport.com/gatescontrol/
======
biocov19
Conspiracy Bullshit

~~~
generalpass
> Conspiracy Bullshit

What conspiracy is promoted in the video?

------
generalpass
The primary reason I follow Corbett is that he is good at doing research.
However, I can't always follow the connections he attempts to make.

There are notable strange things around Gates. He doesn't promote things like
clean water or refrigeration, which has long been among the very biggest
problems in Africa (aside from horrifying levels of corruption). For the
current crisis, he doesn't promote living a healthy lifestyle. The clip of the
creepy conclusion of Melinda Gates and the reporter that the obvious problem
in Africa is too many children. Somehow the only feasible technology to solve
all mankind's greatest problems (like too many children) is a massive tracking
apparatus. His being presented on every media outlet as an authority on
anything without a single question as to why he is such an authority.

~~~
rumanator
> There are notable strange things around Gates. He doesn't promote things
> like clean water or refrigeration, which has long been among the very
> biggest problems in Africa (aside from horrifying levels of corruption).

[https://www.gatesfoundation.org/What-We-Do/Global-Growth-
and...](https://www.gatesfoundation.org/What-We-Do/Global-Growth-and-
Opportunity/Water-Sanitation-and-Hygiene)

It's literally the very first result for a Google search on "gates foundation
clean water".

For someone who claims to value research, you're making an awful lot of
extraordinary claims while patently doing zero research to back them up with
any trace value of facts.

~~~
generalpass
The primary reason you won't see me bothering to engage with comments such as
this is that as soon as your single, de facto trusted top Google search result
of their organization's own website is presented as the beginning and the end
of your argument, I know that no matter what I present it is highly unlikely
to do anything other than create some stupid long chain of discussion where
any point I attempt to make is just "conspiracy theory" because you've already
proven me wrong with incontrovertible proof.

~~~
rumanator
> (...) as soon as your single, de facto trusted top Google search result of
> their organization's own website is presented as the beginning and the end
> of your argument,

You claimed the Gates foundation didn't promoted access to clean water.

The Gates' foundation website clearly shows that they do in fact promote
access to clean water. And sanitation. And hygiene.

Either you were lying or you were just blabbering about stuff you did not
knew.

That, if anything, is enough reason to end an argument, because your claim is
clearly bullshit.

